# RESOLVED - Urgent in Palm City, FL



## pla725 (May 29, 2008)

I work for a local humane society in Palm City fl, we have a white
rabbit with red eyes(possibly a Florida White but tiny). He came into
the shelter 1 week before i went on vacation, Never in my life have i
seen ear mites this bad on ANY animal. It looked like there was a
pine-cone sticking out of his ears. You could tell that he was like
this for a long time and that he was in a great deal of pain. I
immediately started with his ears, i cleaned them out a bit and let
them soak because they were rock hard. After 1 week they were fully
cleaned out and treated for mites. I went to vacation and when i came
back today(wed28th) they tell me that he has been grumpy and that he
will not go up for adoption! That means one thing take him or he
dies! Please help him i can not take him i have 5 rabbits and others
too and I'm going to be moving in a few days. We also have 2 male
white angora rabbits that are going to be in need of homes or foster
homes. They were left in the night drop in HORRIBLE conditions!!!
They are missing fur (probably from overcrowding and fighting) and
have tons of huge mats. I have clip-ed them and they are doing better
now but we are full of rabbits and we have some needle happy people
in the building that do not care about them that way we do. Please
call me Sara (772)708-9668 [email protected] PLEASE HELP THE BUNS!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2008)

I know Sara from a Bunderground transport I did last year. She is a wonderful rabbit advocate. I am pulling one of the buns from her this weekend, which will be transported to Gainesville Rabbit Rescue (thank you GRR!). Sara still needs to place two rabbits. Can anyone else help out? I can help with transport.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 29, 2008)

I might be able to help. Is she just needing to find homes for them. I could possible take in 1, unless it was a bonded pair.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> I might be able to help. Is she just needing to find homes for them. I could possible take in 1, unless it was a bonded pair.



Yes, she is trying to find homes. Could you call Sara? If you can take one, I could pick up the rabbit on Sunday along with the one I am pulling. I work in Winter Park (Orlando) and could work out transporting it to you.

I know Sara would be very grateful. She is really a great person and trying so hard to help out the bunnies.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 29, 2008)

Yea I'll give her a call in the morning. I've been thinking about adopting another so this works out! I can give one a good home.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 30, 2008)

I left her a message this am. Hopefully i'll hear from her today.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 30, 2008)

Patti i sent you a pm. I talked to sara and i'm going to take the 2 angora rabbits :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 30, 2008)

YAY!!! What a great success story. All three rabbits have been placed! I will be delivering Stephanie's new babies to her on Sunday afternoon. Boy, am I going to be doing a lot of driving:

Ormond - Melbourne: 1.5 hours

Melbourne - Tampa: 2.5 hours 

Tampa - Ocala: 1.5 hours 

Ocala - Ormond: 1.5 hours

It's worth it to have these three bunnies safe!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to get stuff to make them a nic cage tommorow. Then I'll get them to the vet next week make sure everything is good. I might even schedule them to be nutered next month, depending on how old they are. I didn't ask i just assumed they weren't babies. I'm happy to beable to help them. Im going to keep them in the small room off the kitchen away from my others. Now i need to come up with some names.


----------



## tort (May 30, 2008)

For names how about RES and CUE. Just a thought.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 30, 2008)

I just saw this thread. I live right next to Palm city for future reference. I may have been able to convince my husband that we could foster one (maybe) but I'm so glad they found a place to go. Good job.


----------



## Pipp (May 30, 2008)

Hey Beau... I believe the badly abused whiteboy is only going to another shelter or rescue in Gainesville, not sure he has a foster or forever home lined up, you may be sorely needed yet! 

As for names, Paula and Patti put this altogether, but the bunnies are boys so I guess suggestion would have to be Paul and Pat!! 

('Pat the bunny'...:laughsmiley

Good on y'all for helping out. 



sas :yahoo:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 31, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hey Beau... I believe the badly abused whiteboy is only going to another shelter or rescue in Gainesville, not sure he has a foster or forever home lined up, you may be sorely needed yet!


Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is a foster based rescue. The little white boy will be going into a foster home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 31, 2008)

*BEAUKEZRA wrote: *


> I just saw this thread. I live right next to Palm city for future reference. I may have been able to convince my husband that we could foster one (maybe) but I'm so glad they found a place to go. Good job.


Maybe you could give Sara a call or email ([email protected]) and introduce yourself. You may be able to help her out with a future emergency.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 31, 2008)

Thanks. I just e-mailed her.


----------



## Southflbuns (May 31, 2008)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH

i just joined the group i didnt even know it existed! I can not thank all of you, great job i will be off to meet up and drop off the buns tomorow. Let me know if there is anything i can do for anyone else that needs help in my area! -Sara:bunnydance::flowerskiss:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Mission accomplished - 8 hours and 406 miles later, Stephanie has her two boys and Windsor (the little white bun) is at GRR. Three more bunny lives saved!

Anyone want to give me a shoulder rub?

P.S. It was great to meet you Stephanie!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well sorry guys I'm still unpacking and I couldn't find my camera so I had to take photos with my cellphone. =) I'll be uploading them now so be on the lookout.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 1, 2008)

My boyfriend Nick wants to name them Snow and Flake. But I'm not sure yet. 







































This is just a temporary set up till i can find some Coroplast.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Cute pics of your new babies! They are mirror images. I love their set-up. Is there any indication that they may have been bonded before? They did come in together.

I like the name Snow. I'm not sure I would want to be the bunny named Flake.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea I think they are bonded they groom each other through the cages. One thumps like he's mad they aren't together. I just wasn't sure if i should keep them together or apart. I think the bald spot on the back of the ones neck is from over grooming. Snoopy does that to Sadie. But yes they look JUST alike. Once the hair grows all back you'll never be able to tell them apart. They just have LOTS and LOTS of mats all over. 

I'm going to start them a new blog so everyone can follow them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 1, 2008)

You may have to tatoo a dot in one's ear to know who is who! Good luck on the mats - can you just have them shaved?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going to call around to find someone that would shave them I think thats going to be the best bet. I also will make appt for the vet for them too. I want to have them nutered as soon as i can. I'm not sure how old they are hopefully the vet can get a good idea.

Thanks Patti, It was really great to met you as well. We had a awsome day. My new boyfriend just is the best. He has learned alot about rabbits since we started dating.


----------



## Southflbuns (Jun 1, 2008)

The babys look great in there new home!:happyrabbit:


----------



## Haley (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow..just catching up here! Great work Patti on your first rescue as a mod! And great work everyone!

Welcome Sara- we're so glad to have you!

The boys are just adorable. Will you try and bond them after their neuters? They are so lucky to be safe with you, Steph!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well they are spraying urine so i have to put them in different areas in hopes that does the trick.


----------



## Haley (Jun 3, 2008)

I bet that would work- or put a piece or coroplast between them so they cant see eachother..


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going to try cardboard. I am going to get coroplast this weekend. I'm also going to take patti's idea and put cardboard around the sides of the cage too. 

It shouldn't be long till i have them fixed. I called 3 vets today i got 3 prices. 95$, 250.$ and 415.00$ now mind u those are prices for just 1 rabbit!! I was happy with 95.00 plus he is a really good vet. I'm going to make a check up appoitment then talk to him about a discount for the both of them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2008)

Stephanie - Do you think you could get them to Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. They are actually located in Williston, about a two hour drive for you. GRR can take them to their vet and have them neutered for $35.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea. I'd have to figure out mileage and gas cost to see if it would be saving any money.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2008)

Just let me know if you want me to put you in touch with Kathy.


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jun 3, 2008)

Stephanie,

Are you fostering them for a rescue, or just keeping them on your own? Our rescue could neuter them through us, if you're going to be adopting them out- or are you planning on keeping them? Our vet costs $75. It's not bad, and they do good work.

We're looking for foster homes and volunteers in your area.. I used to live right there in Gulfport, but I'm a little under an hour south of you.

Let me know. We're having a volunteer meeting this Friday at 6, and we'd love to see you, I'd be happy to shave the boys down for you that night too if you wanna bring 'em.



Kristie


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, we'd transport for you, since our pre-post surgery transport guy is right there in Gulfport. You wouldn't have to drive them to the vet in Tampa.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Honestly I really haven't really figure out what I am going to do. They needed a place and I had the space. Plus I had been thinking about getting another rabbit. Right now I just want to get them nutered very soon because of them both spraying and they are in my bedroom. Also take care of the mats. I just knew I could help and they would be able to stay here with me as long as it took to find them a place. Thats why I went ahead and took both of them. She said she had a temporary foster home for the one and I knew they could both stay with me forever if need be. But I also keep thinking that If i just foster them till I can find wonderful home then I'd be able to help another rabbit. I'm really torn. Plus the fact that they are super sweet and cute!!! doesn't help.

They are here now and I consider them my new babies and I will take care of them just like they are my own. Whatever I have to do for them I will.


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, just let us know. We'd be happy to help you in whatever way we can. And if you want to continue to foster, please let us know. We've got everything from adorable babies to great biiiig buns.


----------

